# Does hair dye expire?



## Orchid_28 (Aug 13, 2009)

I found this black hair dye from Revlon in my bf's bathroom.  He said he had it for almost two years and isnt going to use it.  Since my hair dye is fading I wanted to color it black again.  I looked everywhere in the box, the bottles, and the instructions for an expiration date but there wasnt any.  Is it still okay to use it?


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 13, 2009)

I have never heard of an expiration date on hair dye before. Since it is only a couple of years old you are probably fine. As long as the chemicals haven't been mixed and stored mixed it shouldn't be a problem. I would recommend doing a strand test before you put the hair dye on your hair just to be sure!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 13, 2009)

I found this online from a Chemical Mfg

Most permanent color is ammonia-based. If ammonia-based products become contaminated or exposed to air, they oxidize prematurely and won't process correctly when applied to the hair. 
Peroxide will lose effectiveness when contaminated or exposed to air. 
If you have permanent haircolor that has been sitting around for over a year, chances are, it won't work properly. The pigment molecules won't be damaged, so you still may be able to stain your hair darker with it, but it won't process correctly and you won't have the same staying power. If it is a deposit only semi- or demi- permanent haircolor, it should be fine.

I would do a strand test however regardless if it is old or new ...if it is a brand you have not used before


----------



## Orchid_28 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmm well it hasnt been exposed to anything because the bottles were never opened so I think I can go ahead and do it! I'll let everyone know if it came out good or not lol.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 14, 2009)

why not just call the 1800 no?

i know my professional grade dye has a shelf life of 1 year.


----------



## Orchid_28 (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah I was about to dye my hair but noticed that the smell was really weird so I decided not to do it and threw it away.  I know all dyes has a similar chemical smell to it but this one smelled like the chemicals had changed and had an old smell to it.  Its hard explain but I didnt want to risk it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 16, 2009)

^^ I think that is smart...I would rather spend $10 or less for a new box than chance ruining my entire head of hair...I am sure all things expire over time regards if it says it or not...Lipsticks don't say it ...but we all know they expire or turn rancid


----------

